# zram-init /tmp issues => no ip

## josephg

since discovering zram, i have been using it for all my tmpfs needs  :Smile:  but on one rather strange quirk. and i think have it repeatable now.

before introducing zram-init to my gentoo, i had /tmp on tmpfs among others in fstab. all working ok, no problem.

i use gentoo default netifrc/udhcpc with netplug to hotplug my wifi interface. all working ok, no problem here either.

i followed gentoo wiki for zram, for /tmp and /var/tmp/portage removing them from /etc/fstab which had them mounting tmpfs.

zram-init service starts at boot. all seems to work ok, no errors on boot. wifi link is up and connected too, except i have no ip address  :Sad:  i can get an ip by manually restarting net.wlan0 service.

if i revert back my /etc/fstab to /tmp on tmpfs, and disable zram-init service, i have an ip after boot. i have repeated this multiple times now, with the same results.

i think i have narrowed down this issue to /tmp. my gentoo starts populating /tmp before zram-init mounts /tmp. i see filesystem /tmp contains wpa_ctrl_<id>, and mounted /tmp does not.

is there some way to control the dynamic runlevel hotplugged to start after boot? i think that might resolve my issue.

----------

## josephg

i removed rc_hotplug="net.wlan0" from /etc/rc.conf, and enabled net.wlan0 service. after boot, my interface has an ip address now.

----------

## josephg

now i don't seem to have network after suspend/resume. wifi has re-connected, as i can see from dmesg and "iw wlan0 link". but i can't ping. i seem to have an ip, the same one from before suspend which i suspect is dangling. if i manually udhcpc, all is well again. perhaps i should start a new thread/topic for this issue. 

update: created new thread for this suspend/resume issue.

----------

